# [SOLVED] error message



## macker (Apr 30, 2007)

For the last few weeks I've regularly had an error message appearing on my desktop. It says " Username and password do not match. You provided (my gmail address). Please enter your full email address (including @domain.com)". This has been appearing since I read about a weakness on gmail that allows multiple password attempts and beefed up my password. Does it mean someone is trying to hack my gmail account?


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: error message*

No, I don't think so. Do you use Chat or IM features? Try going to the regular google.com and logout and login there. And try clicking on the error message to see if it will open the program that can no longer auto-login.


----------



## macker (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: error message*

From another forum I found out it was google calendar sync. Thanks for replying.


----------

